# '07 Rough Idle



## RefriedPenguin (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello,
I have a 2007 Nissan Altima 3.5 V6 that has been in out of the shop this year with problem after problem. After each problem the mechanics throw their hands up and are unable to help me. 

Let me start at the beginning....

The Altima was running rough when the A/C was turned on as you slowed down to a stop sign or came to a complete stop the car became jerky and jumpy.

After the first mechanic looking at the problem he diagnosed it as a faulty A/C clutch and recommended the entire compressor be replaced. The compressor has been replaced and the same problem continued to happen. After a short time of the problem getting worse and getting better the car finally had a power loss on the highway. The car was then returned to another mechanic where he said that the front Cat Convertor has blown and clogged up the rear cats and muffler... Which required me to take it to a muffler shop. The shop took out the front CAT and advised me not to replace the front cat until the problem that blew the first cat out was fixed...

After the muffler shop it went back to the same mechanic who told me his best guess was a tune a up and proceeded with changing all the spark plugs and going from there. I took car out of his shop because of the large cost he was trying to charge for a long shot problem. I changed the spark plugs myself and the car still seems to have the same problem. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on a car that is acting jerky/jumpy with the AC on?


----------

